# Probleme pour l'installation d'un "vieux" logiciel



## RedAlder (26 Mars 2006)

​Bonjour,
Je cherche à installer un "vieux" logiciel de compta (qui s'appelle METEOR JUNIOR) sur mon nouveau iMac G5. Et le mac me dit qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir une version 7 au minimum. Or, si j'ai bien tout compris, Classic me place automatiquement sur une version OS 9, version postérieure à la version 7 demandée. Cela devrait marcher. Donc, je ne comprends pas la remarque de mon Mac. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un petit coup de main pour pouvoir installer mon logiciel ?
Merci d'avance.
RedAlder.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

RedAlder a dit:
			
		

> ​Bonjour,
> Je cherche à installer un "vieux" logiciel de compta (qui s'appelle METEOR JUNIOR) sur mon nouveau iMac G5. Et le mac me dit qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir une version 7 au minimum. Or, si j'ai bien tout compris, Classic me place automatiquement sur une version OS 9, version postérieure à la version 7 demandée. Cela devrait marcher. Donc, je ne comprends pas la remarque de mon Mac. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un petit coup de main pour pouvoir installer mon logiciel ?
> Merci d'avance.
> RedAlder.



Problème récurent s'il en est, ça vient d'un installeur mal fichu qui au lieu de tester "si système >=7.x" teste un truc du genre "si système <>7.x". J'avais lu quelque part naguère la manip à effectuer avec ResEdit pour modifier le N° de version d'un système 7/8/9.x (de mémoire pour pouvoir installer iTunes sur un système 9.1 en lui faisant croire que c'est un 9.2), mais je ne sais vraiment plus où.

D'ailleurs, ce ne serait pas une garantie de fonctionnement, car j'ai vu pas mal de vieux softs qui tournaient en 7, et pas sur des systèmes plus récent (ou qui plantaient à partir de telle ou telle version de Mac OS, et notamment de la 9.2.2)


----------



## RedAlder (2 Avril 2006)

Merci pour votre réponse. Donc, il faut que j'envisage de remplacer mon logiciel de compta par un autre qui tourne sur Mac OS X. C'est une solution plus rapide et plus sûre.
Merci encore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Si tu l'as encore, tu peux (sans garantie) essayer de copier directement la version installée de ton logiciel, et éventuellement son/ses fichiers "préférences" dans le dossier idoine de ton système 9, pour voir ce que ça donne, si ça se trouve, c'est juste l'installeur qui pose problème.


----------



## Invité (2 Avril 2006)

Avec Resedit ouvrir la ressource "vers" du Finder et ensuite modifier les deux ID "1" et "2" pour mettre ce que l'on veut.
Il convient de bien sur travailler sur une copie.
Ca niaise beaucoup d'installeurs, mais pas tous. Et le problème ne vient peut être pas de là. Mais c'est facile à faire et sans danger (à condition de travailler sur une copie, j'insiste  )


----------



## esteou (7 Avril 2006)

J'utilise Meteor compta pro et meteor gestion depuis 12 ans sous os 9.2.
Je n'ai pas de solutions pour squeezer la requête de systèmé > à 7.
En dernier ressort, je peux tenter de vous envoyer par mail mon application (meteor n'existe plus).


----------



## CATLAH (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Suite à un problème de succession ,je dois imprimer la compta mais la disquette-clè du logiciel compta méteor junior compta 1.3 semble HS.Donc je n'ai plus d"accès à la compta.
Un utilisateur de ce logiciel, peut-il m'envoyer une copie de cette fameuse disquette.

Merci par avance

CL


----------

